# Dwight David Honeycutt for Conway School Board



## Corto (Dec 10, 2009)

This is the best thing ever.

"I love my country so much, if there was a bald eagle right here, I'd fuck it."


----------



## Kantress (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 28, 2010)

"Maybe you left them at the dick sucking store"

Awesome.


----------



## Jude (Nov 28, 2010)

That's it, I'm moving to Arkansas just to vote for this guy.


----------

